# Over The River and Down the Road To Arizona



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While everyone here is talking about the burbot bash, rifle regrets, and the lack of reloading supplies I am going to head to Arizona for the HAM's javelina hunt that starts this coming Friday. 

And yes the quail hunt is still going to be going on but by now those little buggers are so scared that they have turned into roadrunners. You can jump them but they hold way too tight before they flush so we will forget about them this year. We have taken shotguns down after them a few times but it gets tough packing a shotgun and then seeing a javelina. 

It isn't going to be too warm this year with temperatures in the high 60's and low 70's for most of the hunt but we will suffer through it.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Sounds like a good time. Have fun


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It will be a whole lot nicer down there than up here this week for sure. 
Those rodents are fun to hunt.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good luck. Post a few pictures when you get back.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Going over my packing list.

I figure that as long as I have my pistol, bullets, clothes, hunting license, and tag I am good to go.

Those 60 degree temperatures sure are going to feel nice 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Have fun. Few more months and I'll be hunting spring blackies in Idaho. Post pics of your stink pig!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Spent some time over the holidays at my parent's winter home in AZ. I can see why people like AZ in the winter!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Good luck.
have a great trip


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Jealous!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

600 miles down, spending the night in Show Low, roads are slicker than a butbot fresh out of the George.

Three hour drive on Thursday and we will be ready for the hunt 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Quick report, in 5 days we only have 1 javelina down. They are harder to find this year than winning Powerball tickets.

The wind hasn't helped any it is constantly blowing 10 to 15 mph, today turned off hot and got into the lower 80's.

One more day to get 1 more pig but from what I saw this afternoon as far as tracks there is hope.

Pictures will follow when I get home this weekend.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been told by old timers that they call them; "The Ghost of the Desert"


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have spotted one all by itself in a clear patch of hillside and taken my eyes off of him and it has taken a half hour to find him again, they blend in so well

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

